# jigging for grouper



## azlin66 (Jun 23, 2011)

Im heading somewear for the weekend before the 4th.. Not sure yet where but i do know i will be fishing weather its a charter or a head boat.. I want to try some jigging for grouper or aj's. I have a good  rod and reel for this. Can someone post pics of how they rig the jiggs. I have 80lb invisibraind on my reel.. So please help me out. If i dont jig i might use some fresh cought bait on a free line..


----------



## nkbigdog (Jun 23, 2011)

Set a heavy drag when hooked they will seek structure to get away....With ambers, I use to use live pogies or minhaven what ever you want to call them.. Have fun!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 23, 2011)

The jigging spoons from BPS work better for the AJs IMO. If you have good 80lb line then I would tie it straight to the jig or 4-5 ft of fluro leader.  I like to tip the jigs meant to target grouper with squid also.


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks.. we went out with capt andersons head boat a few weeks ago and "someone" was catching small beeliners and free spooling them back down with bigger hooks catching groupers..   What lb leader you recommend?


also what do you think about assist hooks?


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 23, 2011)

80 if it's flurocarbon leader. I have used 100lb leader when it was mono but I hate rigging line that large.

I've never used assist hooks so I have no opinion in that area.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 23, 2011)

Will You be doing the high speed jigging?  The boat I was on Was very successful at catching AJ and little tunny with that method a few weeks back, but it requires really working that jig frantically.


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah thats what im looking to do..  i hate head boats but  times are tuff.. so taking a butterfly jig tip it with squid and hopefully will work out


----------



## Gitterdone (Jun 23, 2011)

dont head to the gulf,season is closed until sept 15th then only opens until nov 15th


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 23, 2011)

looking at maybe going to myrtle beach


----------



## d-a (Jun 23, 2011)

Grouper and AJ's require two different styles of jigging for me.

For Aj's I use a long jig and speed jig it. Remember the faster the better and the bigger fish have always been on the longest jig and the fastest. I have jigs up to 18 inches that i use for AJ's.

For Grouper i like to slow jig, just bounce the jig off the bottom about a rod length or two. This is called yo-yoing since it looks a lot like it. I also like shorter jigs for grouper 4-6 inches and tailweighted. This works great for snappers too. 

Thats a basic generalization and by all means isnt an set in stone rule. It is what i have noticed that works best for me and the way/style i fish

d-a


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jun 24, 2011)

what is a tailwaited jig?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 24, 2011)

d-a said:


> Grouper and AJ's require two different styles of jigging for me.
> 
> For Aj's I use a long jig and speed jig it. Remember the faster the better and the bigger fish have always been on the longest jig and the fastest. I have jigs up to 18 inches that i use for AJ's.
> 
> ...



Jiggin's a lot of work for grouper, particularly in this heat. I'm for dropping a pinfish. As for AJ's, jigs are cool, however I have had much better luck with a live bait, blue runners are my preference.


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 24, 2011)

i hear ya.. i just figured if i had to do the head boat thing that with all the squid in the water a jig might be a better option...


----------



## grouperdawg (Jun 24, 2011)

*jigging*

If you are using butterfly style jigs or diamond jigs there is no need to tip with squid,  I wouldn't do that.  If you are using a big bucktail type jig u can tip with a bait.

All of them work fine,  regular diamond jigs work fine,  I have used them all & we make our own jigs too.   Some work better some days than others and even from spot to spot.   Some days jigs will outfish bait & other days bait does better.

Unless you know there are AJ's just drop it to the bottom,  everything will hit it.  You will catch snapper,  b-liners,  porgy's,  triggerfish,  grouper,  etc.   If there are aj's around & that is what you want to catch you can work it faster vertically.   As posted,  AJ's in general seem to like it faster than you could jig & reel but there are days the only way I can get them to bite is where ever we mark them off the bottom just up and down.

Grouper in general seem to like it slower than snapper,  I have laid a jig on the bottom & grouper have actually inhaled it w/o any jigging motion.  Main thing is learn how to jig w/o getting any slack in your line and you will do fine.


----------



## d-a (Jun 26, 2011)

4x4man514 said:


> what is a tailwaited jig?




Its a jig that has more weight in the end oppisite the end you attach the split ring to. Here is an example of one.







Here is an example of a center weighted jig. Overlook the assist cords, there demonstrating different ways of tying them(older pic)






d-a


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 27, 2011)

does anyone know if you can still use beeliners as bait in nc.. i know u use to could in fl but not anymore..


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, this need's to be brought up. It is illegal to fish for reef fish on a jig that is sweetened with bait, unless said jig is a circle hook and non stainless. The exception of this is using an artificial bait such as GULP. Yes, grouper, snapper, black sea bass are all reef fish.


----------



## d-a (Jun 27, 2011)

Parker Phoenix said:


> OK, this need's to be brought up. It is illegal to fish for reef fish on a jig that is sweetened with bait, unless said jig is a circle hook and non stainless. The exception of this is using an artificial bait such as GULP. Yes, grouper, snapper, black sea bass are all reef fish.



Thats correct, and i know guys sweeten the jigs but to me if your going to put some bait on the jig then you might as well fish a knocker or carolina rig.

d-a


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 27, 2011)

can you use a butterflied beeliner as bait?


----------



## grouperdawg (Jun 27, 2011)

Not worth putting bait on a jig,  they are going to hit it regardless.  Circle hooks on jigs work though,  I have done that when fishing for aj's they stay hooked better.   

I do not think you can use a butterflied b-liner as bait but really not sure.   I assume you r fishing outside of state waters,  I called the gulf council when that came out.  The lady I talked to said anything that was not being managed she did not care about,  such as red porgy's (some call white snapper) for bait.   I took her name down at the time b/c I think you could call and get different answers from who ever you talked to.  The real question is what is considered a reef fish & I really did not get an answer.  I mean,  you can catch pinfish on reefs in the winter.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 27, 2011)

I would think so, as long as it is of legal size and counted against your limit. That is the way it is with black sea bass in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 27, 2011)

i know we use to in pcb then the last time i went i was told no since beeliners are no considered game fish..


----------



## grouperdawg (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking at the rec brochure from gulf council website,  it says vermillion snapper is included in the 20 reef fish aggregate bag limit so I would say at least with b-liners pretty clear that would be illegal in federal waters.

They also have reef fish listed in the guide now,  so I would think anything on that list is not okay to use as bait.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 27, 2011)

grouperdawg said:


> Looking at the rec brochure from gulf council website,  it says vermillion snapper is included in the 20 reef fish aggregate bag limit so I would say at least with b-liners pretty clear that would be illegal in federal waters.
> 
> They also have reef fish listed in the guide now,  so I would think anything on that list is not okay to use as bait.



Good information. Thanks for taking time to research it.


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks


----------



## grouperdawg (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the brochure:

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/Recreational Brochure 5-31-11.pdf


----------



## azlin66 (Jun 27, 2011)

thats the gulf im going to the gulf stream


----------



## grouperdawg (Jun 27, 2011)

I think you would want this one then:  

http://www.safmc.net/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=KMfgAnrh1I0=&tabid=248

I skimmed it & did not see anything on using reef fish for bait,  I thought we were looking at pcb


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks. i guess that makes perfect sense. all my jigs are tailweighted. i have yet to catch one on it though! lol! ive caught fish on the longer speed jigs. do the tw jigs need to be fished differently?



d-a said:


> Its a jig that has more weight in the end oppisite the end you attach the split ring to. Here is an example of one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4x4man514 (Jul 5, 2011)

nevermind i just reread the post. thanks.


----------



## azlin66 (Jul 6, 2011)

well i didnt catch a grouper.. On the first 3 drops of the butterfly jig i had 2 rudders and one big black bass. Then they shut off on the jigs.. I did however manage to get a 22 lb aj on a cigar minnow ..


----------

